# [email protected] Rock



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Went 0 for 3 on Monday. Saw 5 steelies and several 'eyes landed. I also heard from a few people that the muskie are coming on strong.

I was fishing bright woolybuggers (chartruese and hot pink). The steelies were all taken on yarn. Walleyes are hitting on anything yellow fished deep. The muskies are taking bright colors as well. 

Today was a different story. The cold front has turned everything off.  As I type this, the clouds are breaking, so it might get better.

I also stopped in at Gander Mtn. to check out ice fishing supplies, good deals on a lot of stuff. Looks like hand augers have gone down in price. Now if the weather would just cooperate......


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ypsi, let me know how you did today? Of course I am assuming you went since you usually fish sundays. I was planning on going but my wife and kid had other ideas. I am debating bowhunting tomorrow or fishing at Flat Rock and your results and observations may make my decision.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Gunrod,
Happy hunting. The first words I heard upon entering the park were "Ypsi, you should have stayed home." That was from one of the locals and he was right. The action was pretty slow this afternoon. My Dad saw a guy lose one, other than that, nothing really happening.

Good Luck!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks if the kid's muzzleloader is bore sighted tonight I will hunt. Then I can go down the road and sight it in after hunting. If not, then I will drown some wax worms for the heck of it.

Do you know where that cold water discharge is that everyone is complaining our fish are swimming up? The one everyone wants to put the grate on. I thought about trying down there.

Thanks.....


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm not sure, but I think you need a boat to get there. We have a fly tying next week, I'm sure Howard knows.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Fished today instead of hunting cuz the ML wasn't bore sighted. 

I fished from about 10 until 4. I had one hit but know it wasn't a steel. I watched a guy land a large muskie (about 30 to 35 inches and 15#) that was pretty fat. I believe he his my fly moments before this guy caught it.

I also drove around looking for that cold water discharge or people fishing it. I did locate a gravel yard so that may be the source so if I can find where it empties. It can be fished from shore but I haven't figured it out yet.

What are you tying at the meeting? I have yet to decide myself.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm thinking I will be fooling around with some of those egg patterns that Dan Walker was doing at the last meeting. I need to refill some holes in my box as well, maybe some ESLs or soft hackle wooly buggers.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I am leaning towards stone flys. I have some that I made but am not happy with. I think I have a new one that I will try. See ya in a week.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

That sounds interesting too. What pattern will you be following? I might have some of the materials needed and I've been wanting to learn how to tie that fly.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I am going to combine some patterns to tie my own. I am looking at dubbing for the entire body, with a shellback on the tail section of pheasant tail. Then the fine copper wire as a rib. The upper section will be dubbing again with swiss straw as a wingcase. It looks good in my mind but don't know how it will look on the hook. I dont have all the materials (need dubbing) yet so I haven't practiced one. Maybe I will head out right now and get some to practice though.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I came up with a stone that I am pretty happy with. I will show you at the meeting. I am dying a pheasant feather right now and hopefully it will come out ok....cya

By the way if you are interested in tying a few of my pattern I will have the necessary supplies and we will work on it at the meeting...and if my hooks come in the mail before then I am doing some wooly sculpins....


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

tye a bunch, you know how I lose flies


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I dyed pheasant tails last night....one black and one brown...they came out pretty good with the food coloring and vinegar. I am also using ostrich herl for the shell back. It looks pretty good.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Is it possible to get dye in "hot" colors? I find all kinds of feathers in the park and in my yard and have been wanting to dye some mallard flanks with hot orange.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Ypsifly,
The paper says that it has been good steelhead fishing at Flat Rock. Can you offer any insight?

Thanks
T


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

TBone,

When compared to other rivers in the state in terms of steelie fishing, Flat Rock is pretty lame. If you have the means to fish up state, then you would be better off to do so. I have been chasing steel at Flat Rock for two years and have nothing to show for it. I fish Flat Rock because A: I'm poor and B: I have made a lot of friends there and have learned a lot about fishing by being a member of the HRFA. There seems to be a lack of consistancy when it comes to when the fish turn on.

Who wrote the article? Was it Eric Sharpe? I have some issues with that guy. I even fished next to him once, kind of a weirdo. I'll tell the tale if anyone is interested.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Ypsi,
I have fished the area before and I know that it doesn't compare to upstate. I hooked into one steelie 1/2 mile or so down river of the golf course. If you ever want directions to the area, let me know.

On the plus side, I took my father-in-law, Brother-In-Law and his boy that trip. In the last four years my FIL has bought two boats, BIL has bought two boats and sold one, I even have a boat now. I already had the fishing Jones and I suspect my FIL did as well. I think that trip stirred the passion for my BIL and now he's one of my best fishing buddies when we can arrange a meeting (He lives in Chicago)

The report was the official DNR report. I doubt that I go, I am currently waderless. I am starting to go crazy though. I think that this is the last year that I winterize the boat!!! I feel like I screwed up bad. Still alot of good fishing going on! I think that if I move the batteries back on the boat, the arctic blast will settle in for the next 4 months! Too superstitious to try it.

By the way, sometime we should get together and do a little fishing. I am always looking for new partners!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ypsifly, If you can find the dyes you can probably do it. I followed Chef's recommendations from my dad's (riverrat1) post on Hides. I used food coloring. By the way I believe I am happy with my stone combo but want to try two more combos before Monday. I will be tying them and black wooly sculpins if my hooks come in. I will show you monday. I did some of those yarn eggs and they came out pretty good.

TBone, I am up for that group fish if you are interested. You don't need waders if you fish the Flat Rock/Hu Roc park area but I would be interested in your area by the golf course sometime. I was looking for areas upstream away from the crowds when the fish are really running. Ypsifly and I (although not together yet) have fished under the Belleville dam and I have had some success. Wife gave me the ok to buy a drift boat and I may be doing so real soon so I hope to learn the upsteam much better.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

The official DNR site always lists the steelhead as decent if the Spring and Fall for the Huron. I think it is so hit and miss, one fish a week is considered decent.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

That's what makes this site so nice. You can a more accurate report from someone you trust.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If everyone wants to meet at Flat Rock sometime, I'm all for it. Sundays work for me.

Did somebody say DRIFTBOAT!?!

GET IT QUICK BEFORE SHE CHANGES HER MIND!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't have to worry about her changing her mind cuz my selective hearing is on now. I heard her say yes and will never hear her change her mind. Matter of fact she might be speaking to me right now....


----------

